# Looking for a pair of pigeons/doves in NY/NJ/PA



## JonIsHere (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking to adopt a pair of pigeons/doves (one male and one female, so they can keep the other company while I'm away). I'd prefer white ringneck doves or any kind of white pigeon, but it's not super important. Looking here because local shelters don't really seem to have any pigeons. Thanks in advance. Provided you live close enough (I don't want to ship any animals), I can go to Maryland or Massachusetts as well.


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

Have to rehome 19 birds have a male & female for adoption I'm in Long island call me @ 516-451-8448


----------

